# Une photo de vous



## bengilli (17 Janvier 2002)

Voila une idée intéressante après avoir usé de toutes mes relations pour claquer SMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















A toi ficelle


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

c'est pas moi qui le dit !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[17 janvier 2002 : message édité par ficelle]


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)




----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

27 ans apres.....


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2002)

mon dieu !!!


----------



## Sir (17 Janvier 2002)

Oups


----------



## FdeB (17 Janvier 2002)

[29 janvier 2002 : message édité par FdeB]


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2002)

Ah bah voila: répondre après ca, ca va pas etre facile!


----------



## FdeB (17 Janvier 2002)

on fait c'qu'on peux


----------



## FdeB (17 Janvier 2002)

gah


----------



## benjamin (17 Janvier 2002)

_'ex-fumeur depuis le 24/12/2001_'
Tu es sûr, tu ne prends pas autre chose ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2002)

_Bengilli, t'es le grand frère de Gribouille ou vouys avez seulement le même coiffeur?!!_


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

Dur de passer apres vous


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as pas changé!


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Janvier 2002)

'






Y'en a avec ça qui vont croire que chuis un gars pas net !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, Sa Majeté Gribouille, oups pardon, Sir Mac Gregor ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), tu nous la postes correctement cette photo ou bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euuuuh, FdB, même la première c'est un photo-montage non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## FdeB (18 Janvier 2002)

j'étais jeune


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

_et voici une photo exclusive de Baax, Toine et alèm en congrès sur les perspectives de développement du tertiaire dans le triangle économique Santerre- Vimeu-Beauvaisis_


----------



## baax (18 Janvier 2002)

rhaaaaa!!!!! on avait dit que l'a mettait pas celle la !!!

si on lit bien les légendes ..

Alem le rougeaud est sous "les pur malts"
Toine avec sa dreadlock est sous "les bons plans"
et moi, hein, et moi ??

les vieillis !!!

fumiers va !!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*rhaaaaa!!!!! on avait dit que l'a mettait pas celle la !!!

si on lit bien les légendes ..

Alem le rougeaud est sous "les pur malts"
Toine avec sa dreadlock est sous "les bons plans"
et moi, hein, et moi ??

les vieillis !!!

fumiers va !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






C'est vrai....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais pas vu le couo de la légende, mais ca va pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin c'est génial si on mets les photos à nos places...

Comme ca, on pourra me reconnaître samedi


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

_mon Baaxou, tu es juste sous les appellations que je commande alors que je suis sous celles que tu commandes et toine au centre se fait payer un coup par chacun d'où les bons plans!_


----------



## bateman (18 Janvier 2002)

longtemps hésité, deux minutes en fait.

allez zou.







[17 janvier 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*27 ans apres.....





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je viens de réaliser mais c'est vraiment toi en plus!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2002)

ça promet pour samedi


----------



## JackSim (18 Janvier 2002)

Légende : _installation de Mac OS X le 24 mars_


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2002)

On te sens motivé !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*On te sens motivé !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à ne pas être pris en photo


----------



## JackSim (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*à ne pas être pris en photo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Farpaitement ! Je ne suis pas photohygiénique.


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

file:///iMac%20Greg/Desktop%20Folder/Greg's%20pics/Sitting_on_water.jpg


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*file:///iMac%20Greg/Desktop%20Folder/Greg's%20pics/Sitting_on_water.jpg*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas bien de donner l'adresse d'une image sur ton DD


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol, toujours aussi truculent:
*Euuuuh, FdB, même la première c'est un photo-montage non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FdeB:
*j'étais jeune   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais t'es sûr qu'il n'y a pas au moins un problème de colorimétrie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

dis donc, simon, ça ne te dérange pas d'avoir un HD plus gros que ton powerbook?


----------



## aricosec (19 Janvier 2002)

ce rigolo D'AMIRAL m'a envoyé un tube de DHEA au lieu de VIAGRA,ses connes de pilule de jouvence m'ont transformé,voila le résultat


----------



## FdeB (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Mais t'es sûr qu'il n'y a pas au moins un problème de colorimétrie ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux dire dans l'écossais de la chemise ????


----------



## JackSim (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;alèm dans le métro&gt;:
*dis donc, simon, ça ne te dérange pas d'avoir un HD plus gros que ton powerbook?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malheureusement ce n'était pas le mien, je l'avais en prêt. 75 Go, ça décape...


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ce rigolo D'AMIRAL m'a envoyé un tube de DHEA au lieu de VIAGRA,ses connes de pilule de jouvence m'ont transformé,voila le résultat







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu pourrais quand même ne pas oublier de dire Merci...
pour 1753 j'pouvais pas faire mieux!
1753  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On arrive à rien...On va voir le 23 !!!

Kenavo


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_voici une photo de SirMacGrégor :_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_voici une photo de Tyler :_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_la véritable photo de Jacksim_








[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Gargamel]


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_une photo de bialès_


----------



## Gargamel (21 Janvier 2002)

_une photo de Gribouille_


----------



## benjamin (21 Janvier 2002)

Une photo d'alèm


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2002)

_une photo de BenR_


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

Exclu mondial une photo d'alèm prise hier soir et qui fait la une !












[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Exclu mondial une photo d'alèm prise hier soir !










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_quand je me suis levé pour prendre ma dose d'aspirine, bande de chacals puants!!_


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

_et une photo de Yama_


----------



## gribouille (21 Janvier 2002)




----------



## Azrael (21 Janvier 2002)

My face quand je reçois un message du Sir sur ICQ... [UTILISEZ iXQ !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]






* To be Continued... *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

... et la réponse de iBurger ®© à ce Mister Sir - Peine de Coeur - Mac Gregor...






Désolé !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* The End ! *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par zaqs7]


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zaqs7:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

J'ai trouvé la photo de yama est plein travail :


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Janvier 2002)

Yann-Bleiz fait du camping!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2002)

j'ai trouvé sur photo plus recente de toi :


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*une photo de BenR






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

diantre, je suis démasqué !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

diantre, je suis démasqué !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est donc un masque amincissant!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*j'ai trouvé sur photo plus recente de toi :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Diantre, moi aussi


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

PS: Au fait, bravo pour avoir trouvé une photo d'un groupe qui apparament s'appelle Tri*bleiz*!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wahou!!


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*voici une photo de Tyler :






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Terrible ! 












Ma photo,je l'envoie bientot,mais en ce moment,j'ai la flème de rebooter sur OS 9 (Comment dixit les forumeurs ! Tu avais dit que ça allait hyper vite ! Mouais je sais,mais zadore OS X,je peux pas m'en empeché ! HI HI H I HIH )

Mais bientot bientot !


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*

Terrible ! 












Ma photo,je l'envoie bientot,mais en ce moment,j'ai la flème de rebooter sur OS 9 (Comment dixit les forumeurs ! Tu avais dit que ça allait hyper vite ! Mouais je sais,mais zadore OS X,je peux pas m'en empeché ! HI HI H I HIH )

Mais bientot bientot !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'auras remarqué que ce sont des imacs derrière


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Oui,j'ai remarqué pour les Imacs ! Excellent !


Sinon, pour vous donner un avant gout de ce à quoi je ressemble,je suis entre : 

_Lui_





_Et Lui_


----------



## bengilli (22 Janvier 2002)

Ca promet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





T'es sur que c'est pas plutot entre ca et ca :


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*PS: Au fait, bravo pour avoir trouvé une photo d'un groupe qui apparament s'appelle Tribleiz!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wahou!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qimple tu va la : http://www.google.fr/


----------



## bengilli (22 Janvier 2002)

J'ai pas mal hésité, mais voici une superbe illustration "pop-art" de la période moi-je de mon cher Amok   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avis aux futurs fans : il ne chante plus avec le Velvet Underground!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Bengili...Là je m'incline.

TU CONNAIS LE VELVET UNDERGROUND !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un fanatique de ce groupe.
Alala,vraiment excellent Lou Reed,Nico,John Cale...La bande quoi !

Que de bons musiciens ! Des grands !

Mon album préféré : L'album Banane ! 

Et dire que tout ça était grace à Andy Warhol ! Qui c'est d'ailleurs fait virer par Lou...


Tiens,d'ailleurs,si tu ne le connais pas déjà,voilà un album que je te conseille : Songs for Drella.

un album fait par Lou et John en hommage à Andrew Warhola !
Une pure merveille,et c'est une rare occasion,de voir les deux vieux potes,de nouveaux reunis !







Bon,en tous cas pas mal...

Plus je parle sur les forums,et plus je vois des gens exeptionnels !


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Ca promet!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'es sur que c'est pas plutot entre ca et ca :









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>










Ya surement un peu de ça aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Decaune est un gars exeptionnel,et je l'adore...Ce fut le remplaçant de l'excellent Philipe Manoeuvre,qui d'ailleurs et devenu par la suite Redac'chef du fameux Rock'n'Folk...
J'ai toujours aimé le "parler anglais à la française" de Decaune.Vraiment mythique.
Quand un José Garcia,il est lui aussi excellent,rarement vu quelqu'un qui a un jeu de scene et d'acteurs aussi mordant que lui.

Cool donc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : mais bon,je suis aussi Fan d'Edouard LE GRAND et de Fred Beg....
J'aurai pu aussi rajouter : Houellebeck...mais...un peu trop dépravé en ce moment le Michel...


----------



## bengilli (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Bengili...Là je m'incline.

TU CONNAIS LE VELVET UNDERGROUND !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un fanatique de ce groupe.
Alala,vraiment excellent Lou Reed,Nico,John Cale...La bande quoi !

Que de bons musiciens ! Des grands !

Mon album préféré : L'album Banane ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plus exactement le Live MCMMXCIII  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec "We're Gonna Have A Good Time Together", "Venus in Furs", "I'll Be Your Mirror" ou "Femme Fatale"...
Un de mes albums préférés aussi... Quant à dire que je suis amoureux de Nico il n'y a qu'un pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dire que j'écoutais ça à une époque ou mes copains se lobotomisaient à coups d'Iron Maiden et autres flagorneries hards!


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Ouais....Dans cette album,il y avait comme une espèce de sensualité musicale indienne...

Il est très très très envoutant...

Effectivement,Nico est difficillement resistible sur les photos....
D'ailleurs,je crois bien qu'aucun d'entres eux n'a resisté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a un peu foutu la merde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref,Ca fait plaisir Ben !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

Quand je disais que l'Amok était barbu...


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iBurger®©:
*Quand je disais que l'Amok était barbu...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_non, c'est à force de broutter le clito des marmottes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

_haheem...pardon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

_pouvais pas résister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

_notre Amok à été *acteur *aussi, rapelez vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

Terrible Grobouiillle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

Gribouille is now knows as * The King * !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









EXCELLENT ! TERRIBLE : 20/20 !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*notre Amok à été acteur aussi, rapelez vous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu vas nous la ressortir souvent ?


----------



## Muludovski (23 Janvier 2002)

Et walaaaaa...

[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Muludovski (23 Janvier 2002)

Et Meeerdeueueueueu... Ha marche pas...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah si si...

[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*IMAGE CENSUREE EN RAISON DE PROBLEMES JURIDIQUES AVEC AMOK ®, AMOK MULTIMEDIA , MOMOKE CHERI ©, et MOKI D'AMOUR LTD*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, oui: après avoir essayé le pal pour punir Ben (qui ne considere pas cela comme une punition) mes avocats de new york ont condamné ledit judas a quelques milliards de roupies guatemaltèques de dommages.... En effet, la seule image autorisée de l'Amok en costume de scène, la voici:






L'infame, m'ayant promis le mariage et étant depuis passé du coté de l'hétérosexualité, la guerre est ouverte. Il a fuit, sur un tapis de gazs déletères, avec mes économies, et me nargue....

Mesdames! Messieurs! Garde! l'infame rôde!

[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*





Et walaaaaa...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aaa marche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

ben non !


----------



## Tyler (23 Janvier 2002)

Qui est cette mystérieuse femme au grand yeux Mulodov ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et bon sang,comment ce fait-il que tout le monde est torse nu chez toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha..

En tout cas,pal mal ces photos...Hi hi hi ...


----------



## ficelle (23 Janvier 2002)

c'est le bordel ici, vivement la page suivante !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Et bon sang,comment ce fait-il que tout le monde est torse nu chez toi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

méditerranéen, chambre d'étudiant, soir d'été, etc


----------



## bengilli (23 Janvier 2002)

Tu ferais mieux de payer ma pension alimlentaire (ca fait trois mois que les gosses bouffent du saucisson) au lieu de m'attaquer a tire la rigole. Tu veux que je livre à la presse les photos ou l'on te voit expressément en train de besogner ta bourgoise puis d'entamer une partie fine avec le facteur, le laitier et la volaille apeurée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te rappelle que tu as des enfants qui aimeraient connaitre leur pere (meme si il est alcoolique) et j'en ai marre de me trimballer tes lardons parce que le juge à jugé bon de m'en confier la garde ! Je rentre chez ma mère


----------



## Tyler (23 Janvier 2002)

MOUAAAAARRRRRRFFF Inc.


Ce Ben alors !


----------



## Muludovski (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Qui est cette mystérieuse femme au grand yeux Mulodov ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bon sang,comment ce fait-il que tout le monde est torse nu chez toi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha..

En tout cas,pal mal ces photos...Hi hi hi ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Héh... Ben en fait, je crois que j'avais un peu déconné... J'avais mis un lien qui donnait sur des photos de tous les membres du 7eme etage de mon imeuble (C'est vraiment "Friends" ici...)

Quand à la mysterieuse femme, si c'est celle qui etait en train de manger un fruit, eh ben ça devait etre ma Yoyo adorée... ma meuf quoi...

Désolé pour le petit rattage technique, c'est reglé now...






A+


----------



## Muludovski (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

méditerranéen, chambre d'étudiant, soir d'été, etc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Completement ça...


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Je te rappelle que tu as des enfants qui aimeraient connaitre leur pere (meme si il est alcoolique)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Elle est bonne celle là: tu étais déja enceinte jusqu'aux yeux lorsque, ce soir maudit ou tu m'as fait découvrir l'amour en mongolfière, j'ai accepté -probablement sous le coup d'une folie due à l'altitude-, le mariage...

Si tu as ensuite pondu des quintuplés (de toutes les couleurs en plus!), il ne faut t'en prendre qu'a toi.  Les 101 dalmatiens, non merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens j'aime beaucoup l'expression gaillardement&#8230;



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai toujours eût peur des photos...
Tu préfères : "dans la joie !" comme expression ?-)


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*c'est encore mieux quand ils sont siamois, ça te fais des guirlandes, reste plus qu'à brancher sur secteur pour que ça clignote*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ceci étant, un point de colle epoxy et ca devrait faire l'affaire.... Tiens, je vais peut être les prendre en garde le week end prochain, du coup....


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*

J'ai toujours eût peur des photos...
Tu préfères : "dans la joie !" comme expression ?-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non ça rappelle trop certains trucs


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Ceci étant, un point de colle epoxy et ca devrait faire l'affaire.... Tiens, je vais peut être les prendre en garde le week end prochain, du coup....



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai ?
On va pouvoir retourner voir papa momok que ca fait super longtemps qu'on a pas vu ?

Cool, parce que pap Bengilli, il se fait vieux puis il commence à plus être drôle... Et en plus il c'est même plus faire à manger... Mc Donald's tous les jours, c'est plus très drôle


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

D'ailleurs suffit de voir sa photo sur la première page, ca veut tout dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il en a marre de nous...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Bon.... moi je suis là  http://www.fiduciacollection.com/man/index.htm 

 et la bobonne  qui me prends pour son dieu,  elle est là : http://www.fiduciacollection.com/man/index.htm 


eh Oui!

}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}Ç}


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*euh non&#8230; ça rappelle trop certains trucs&#8230;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé, je ne pensais pas faire mouche sur quelques souvenir que ce soit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Non ici 
http://www.thais.it/scultura/sch00246.htm 


 putain ras le fion de taper vite......


Medre donnez moi un vieux mac apple E2 et con en finisse!!!!!


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_une photo du Touba vert, avec qquns de ses membres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : _


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*C'est vrai ?
On va pouvoir retourner voir papa momok que ca fait super longtemps qu'on a pas vu ?

Cool, parce que pap Bengilli, il se fait vieux puis il commence à plus être drôle... Et en plus il c'est même plus faire à manger... Mc Donald's tous les jours, c'est plus très drôle*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas "papa Bengilli", mais "mamie Bengilli", et pour la bouffe, c'est pareil: elle n'a jamais été douée pour les metiers de bouche!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

C'est pas "papa Bengilli", mais "mamie Bengilli", et pour la bouffe, c'est pareil: elle n'a jamais été douée pour les metiers de bouche!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui Mamie Bengilli.... J'ai du mal à me le mettre dans la tête... Faut dire dès qu'on le dit devant lui, bah on se fait frappé, faut pas croire il... oups elle est presque méchante


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Amok (debout) et Bengilli (superbement maquillée) à la naissance de Toine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :_


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Amok (debout) et Bengilli (superbement maquillée) à la naissance de Toine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

amok, il serait pas en trian de faire le petit frère à ce moment là?


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Amok, en pleine déclaration à sa dulcinée, Bengilli : _






_Voilà la dulcinée (tres réceptive) Bengilli (qui avait un coiffeur génial à l'époque, maintenant c'est plus vraiment ça quoi...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_





[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par gribouille]

[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

Oh comment j'était tout mimi à l'époque...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Oh comment j'était tout mimi à l'époque...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est plus le cas maintenant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(note que t'as encore les joues rouges   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_les amants de Api D :_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Api  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_SirMacGregor dans son landeau, et ses parents (Addams ??? )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_SIRMACGREGOR lui même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Les parents de SirMacGregor, quand ils l'on gagné à la Roue de la Fortune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Jeanba et sa 4L  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_La promise de SirMacGregor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_Alèm et sa copine de matelas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_La petite sur (de bouteille) de Bengilli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : _


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2002)

_gribouille-moi-même pris sur le fait, près à goder le premier venus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : _


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Alèm et sa copine de matelas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_et après je lui fous des coups de raquette?_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Tu nous sort ton album de photo familial Gribouille ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2002)

mr et mme gribouille !!


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mr et mme gribouille !!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2002)

*MOUAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

après  les actes déplorable de smg , je vous révèles enfin , toute les photos de sa famille et de ses petites amies http://www.uglypeople.com/





 allez @+


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

Très sympa les photos kitshissime ! 

La séléction est drôlement bien menée !


Et sinon,oui,le site ugly peolple est super génial,je le connaissais déjà (et je suis sur ne pas être le seul) !


Bref,
plus je "forum" et plus jme marre en ce moment !


----------



## Sir (24 Janvier 2002)

Moi en vrai !!!


----------



## archeos (24 Janvier 2002)

Non seulement il a osé nommer son image up-celebs-00026.jpg (cf le lien) mais en plus son serveur est indisponible. Vous n'auriez pas attaqué son site par hasard ? Où alors vous vous êtes tous rués dessus et comme l'hébergeur tablait sur une visite de 2 mn/jour, la bande passante a été instantannément saturée ?...


----------



## bengilli (24 Janvier 2002)

MOuhahahhahaahHAHAHHAHAH ®  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très bon... La lecture des forums ce soir est le meilleur moyen de me détendre après 2 jours de studio.
Toine ? Tu veux ma main dans la gueule petit insolent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es bien plus poli quand tu viens mendier tes 3  d'argent de poche !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Il va me traiter de radin) Mais c'est pas avec ce que ton père me file pour t'élever que je vais m'en sortir. Je songe à te louer à des gens qui ne peuvent pas avoir d'enfants, alors fais pas le mariole!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Momok vient me chercher vite, Bengilli  devient de plus en plus violent, et en plus il l'avoue devant tout le monde, il va me frappé... Vite j'en peux plus...

Et puis d'abord avec papa(y) Momok j'ai le droit à 4 d'argent et non pas 3, ca fait beaucoup de bonbons en plus d'abord...


Et puis t'as qu'as pas m'abandonner deux jours pour aller faire on ne sait quoi dans un studio, après tu m'étonnes que je veuille partir....


----------



## GroundZero (24 Janvier 2002)

_the real Ground Zero_


----------



## bengilli (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Momok vient me chercher vite, Bengilli  devient de plus en plus violent, et en plus il l'avoue devant tout le monde, il va me frappé... Vite j'en peux plus...

Et puis d'abord avec papa(y) Momok j'ai le droit à 4 d'argent et non pas 3, ca fait beaucoup de bonbons en plus d'abord...


Et puis t'as qu'as pas m'abandonner deux jours pour aller faire on ne sait quoi dans un studio, après tu m'étonnes que je veuille partir....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rooooo c'est ça les enfants, pas une once de reconnaissance. Alors écoute moi bien le morveux qui fait insulte à sa lignée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai subit douze heures de césarienne car tu avais eu la bonne idée de peser 12 kilos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai eu un compère loriot vaginal a cause des complications de l'opération (le chirurgien été aussi pété que ton paternel le jour de ta naissance), j'ai du vendre mes ovaires pendant 7 ans pour payer les frais d'hospitalisation car ton père avait joué l'assurance santé au poker dans un bouge de Manille, je t'ai offert pour ton 8ème anniversaire un voyage au Kamtchatka, je finance tes délires informatiques (12 G4, 4 portables et une MegaDrive) et je t'ai donné le sein conciencieusement jusqu'a l'age de 17 ans. Tu veux la mort de ta mèèère ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est qu'il me tuera mon bon monsieur... A's'cours!!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Mais non allez faut pas m'en vouloir mamy, mais bon ca fait tellement longtemsp que j'ai pas vu mon pauvre papa que moi je veux le voir...

Allez pour te prouver ma gratitude, je vais te laisser un des G4 que tu m'as acheté... Comme ca tu pourras peut-être apprendre à t'en servir un jour... ca serait pas trop tôt quand même...

Mais comment t'explique que je fasse 12 kilos à la naissance et que maintenant j'en pèse plus que 8, c'est normal ou pas ?

Mais bon allez faut pas m'en vouloir m'man, c'est pas de ma faute si tu m'as fait de telle facon que je t'aime pas


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par GroundZero:
*the real Ground Zero






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yoshihide Otomo

Ca c'est du musicos experimental.

Musicien Nippon des temps mordernes....





[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par GroundZero:
*the real Ground Zero






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*il fait aussi la vinaigrette en même temps?*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*

Yoshihide Otomo

Ca c'est du musicos experimental.

Musicien Nippon des temps mordernes....





[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

M'sieur, m'sieur, j'sais même qu'il est né en 1959 à Yokohama.

J'ai une bonne note, m'sieur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*

M'sieur, m'sieur, j'sais même qu'il est né en 1959 à Yokohama.

J'ai une bonne note, m'sieur ?











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*Salaud, j'allais le dire!*_


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*

M'sieur, m'sieur, j'sais même qu'il est né en 1959 à Yokohama.

J'ai une bonne note, m'sieur ?











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha ben làààà vingte sur vingte là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*

Ha ben làààà vingte sur vingte là !







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*c'est à marseille qu'on écrit vingt avé un e à la fin?*_


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

Hé beng,éguezaketement ma gribouillettteeee !

T'as tou'compri'vé !






Je tee sèèèr' un pastaguoulin ou t'es assez frit confi' com'ça' ?


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*

M'sieur, m'sieur, j'sais même qu'il est né en 1959 à Yokohama.

J'ai une bonne note, m'sieur ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et que sa meilleure copine de musique s'appelle *Sachiko M* qu'est aussi talentueuse que surprenante


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

Nouveau venu sur ce forum, je participe gaillardement...






Voilà


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*Nouveau venu sur ce forum, je participe gaillardement...






Voilà    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_tiens j'aime beaucoup l'expression gaillardement_


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Si tu as ensuite pondu des quintuplés (de toutes les couleurs en plus!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_c'est encore mieux quand ils sont siamois, ça te fais des guirlandes, reste plus qu'à brancher sur secteur pour que ça clignote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)




----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)




----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)

ce n'est pas moi au dessus, (rassurez-vous!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)




----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2002)

bientot des 4 par 3 dans les pages de macgé !!


----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)




----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)

dieu existe... Je l'ai rencontré à Cupertino...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

Le frère de steeve.......


----------



## kruty (24 Janvier 2002)

Quoi? c'est une honte!!!
Oser comparer le prof de maths de plus nul et le plus mou de la planete à dieu!

Steve est amour! Steve est paix! Steve t'aime!


----------



## kruty (25 Janvier 2002)

...

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par kruty]


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

eh, ned !
on peut venir se tapper un billard en buvant quelques duff dans ta cave ?


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

_une photo d'amok!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

kel crooner ce Amok .. ptdr !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alèm, tu devrais mettre des photo encore + lourde ... m'enfin on a pas tous l'ADSL !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait, j'arrète pas de me faire spamer la gueule par des "annonce par email" que j'ai pas demandé sur ce forum ... arf ! du coup je me retrouve avec 73 notifications de réponse dans ma boite ... c'est lourd !
Avis aux modérateurs et autres admins ...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2002)

Vieu souvenir

Alèm, gribouille et aricosec


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Juste pour ajouter mon grain de sel voila l'authentique photo de SIRMACGREGOR (scuz)




de Ficelle (scuz)




et pour finir, de... moi





voila


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*une photo d'amok!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh non... Quelques points communs, vus de loin, mais il est beaucoup plus jeune que moi, beaucoup plus beau, il chante surement mieux et doit avoir une 205 GTI modèle 1988 avec la queue de tigre au rétro -accessoire de bon gout qui m'attirait les faveurs des personnes du sexe et que hélas je n'ai plus, l'ayant perdu avec une médaille représentant st trucbal en train de soigner les hémoroides d'un lépreux, dans une bagarre a la sortie d'un bal de 14 juillet à Tulle.

C'est impossible. Mon cher Alem, il faut que tu saches que je ne fréquente pas ce genre de plages polluées par les vacanciers FRAM. Ma religion me l'interdit formellement.

Lorsqu'il sagit de coller mes bottes sur le sable, je préfère des petites iles désertes comme l'ile aux baleines, du côté des grenadines, par exemple. Au moins, là t'es sur d'être seul (ou a 2) et de ne pas voir débarquer les shorts à fleurs et chaussettes nylon.... pour la méditation, c'est mieux.
Quand je reviens dans les contrées occidentalisées, j'ai l'esprit clair, et cela m'évite, par exemple, d'oublier mes rouleaux de péloches à droite ou à gauche...

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Non. Jusqu'à présent j'ai évité la chaude pisse. Elle doit être sérieuse, celle là: jusqu'aux poumons! mais t'as chopé ca où ? A Auchan?!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non! chez api!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_mais ce n'est pas la chaude pisse!_


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non! chez api!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2002)

Eh bien, la prochaine fois, tu sais où tu ne dormiras pas!

[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Eh bien, la prochaine fois, tu sais où tu ne dormiras pas!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

amok, c'est api l'homme à la maison, pas toi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on le sait tous, va!


----------



## bengilli (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Amok]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouhahahhahahaah ® tu nous remets ce que t'avais écrit avant de t'autocensurer ? Je parie que c'est croustillant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je t'ai raté sur ICQ


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Mouhahahhahahaah ® tu nous remets ce que t'avais écrit avant de t'autocensurer ? Je parie que c'est croustillant !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'ai raté sur ICQ    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bin, pourtant, les vieilles tantes du bar sont en même temps sur icq   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah alors amok fait sa vieille chouette et n'ose plus poster de saloperies? nan, il vieillit le bougre!


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Mouhahahhahahaah ® tu nous remets ce que t'avais écrit avant de t'autocensurer ? Je parie que c'est croustillant !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Toi, t'es vraiment le meilleur! Il va vraiment falloir organiser une biture!

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*amok, c'est api l'homme à la maison, pas toi!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hummmmm....Si tu savais comme c'est bon..... Un jour, peut être......

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*bin, pourtant, les vieilles tantes du bar sont en même temps sur icq*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, oui, les vieilles tantes! Hein ben ?! deux vieilles folles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alem:
*bah alors amok fait sa vieille chouette et n'ose plus poster de saloperies? nan, il vieillit le bougre!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah oui....

Et ca c'est juste pour le fun :

[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Mouhahahhahahaah ®*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en plus, la vioque du bar grelotte et n'arrive plus à nous mettre ses "expressions fétiches" correctement!


----------



## Tyler (29 Janvier 2002)

Ou est passé le mysterieux iBurger : l'homme qu'Api rend timbrer ?






[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Sir (29 Janvier 2002)

Moi enfin

P.S: Paix a son ame le mec sur la photo Payne Stewart mort dans un accident d'avion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Tu pars quand en vacances


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2002)

_heuu..._


----------



## bengilli (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zoé:
*Tu pars quand en vacances*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nous avons ici un bel exemple du degré stellaire de la stupidité de SauceMinableGougnafiée.
Zoé, 8 posts, et déjà une animosité sans bornes envers le crétin.
Zoé, bienvenue sur ces forums, tu t'y sentiras bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SMG, au revoir, et si par hasard tu vois un Magnum 44 qui traine, pitié fais toi sauter le caisson!


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

euh avec une fontaine wallace ca marche aussi, mais faut te cogner fort !!


----------



## Gargamel (29 Janvier 2002)

*SMG-amich, BARRE-TOI!*


----------



## Tyler (29 Janvier 2002)

_Bengilli* : Sans pitié,mais toujours dans le vrai !_

*Attention, Bengilli©® est une marque déposée,toute reproduction complète ou partielle est strictement impossible (sauf arrangement ou troque avec l'auteur : la tête de SMG sur un plateau.)















[29 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## bengilli (29 Janvier 2002)

au pire si t'y arrives pas je te donne un moyen radical (mais c'est un secret tu le répètes pas, hein mon copain?) tu t'enfermes dans un chiotte Decaux et tu sautes en l'air pour contrarier le mécanisme qui lance le nettoyage auto lorsque le poids au plancher est soulagé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au pire tu finiras aveugle après avoir reçu un jet précis d'eau de Javel dans ta gueule malsaine, ou dissout avec un cube d'eau bleue


----------



## Tyler (29 Janvier 2002)

Tiens,me voilà enfin...


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Tiens,me voilà enfin...









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_on t'as déja dit que t'as une tronche de pomme?_


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

euh bengili, l'eau bleue ca ne dissout que la mer....
..
..
euh mettons que je n'ai rien dit !!!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Quand je reviens dans les contrées occidentalisées, j'ai l'esprit clair, et cela m'évite, par exemple, d'oublier mes rouleaux de péloches à droite ou à gauche...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ah mais tu ne connais pas les fièvres que peuvent donner quelques bactéries bien occidentales lorsqu'elles se logent dans le lobe inférieur de ton poumon droit!_


----------



## Gargamel (29 Janvier 2002)

*pas de pitié! on le marave cette crevure de SaleMecGluant!*


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah mais tu ne connais pas les fièvres que peuvent donner quelques bactéries bien occidentales lorsqu'elles se logent dans le lobe inférieur de ton poumon droit!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non. Jusqu'à présent j'ai évité la chaude pisse. Elle doit être sérieuse, celle là: jusqu'aux poumons! mais t'as chopé ca où ? A Auchan?!


----------



## Sir (29 Janvier 2002)

Non , je me barrerais pas quelle sera l'utilité ? Vous vous ferez chier sans moi


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2002)

_casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi_


----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * &lt;I&gt;casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi?&lt;/I&gt; * 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux le dire encore une fois ?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * &lt;I&gt;casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi, casses-toi?&lt;/I&gt; * 

[/QUOTE]

de vieu reflex


----------

